# B11 show and tell



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myteball's pretty B11 hatchback has inspired me to get out my personal print photo album and take a couple digital pics of print pics to post here. This was my '84 B11 hatchback that I got from a friend of a friend for free. It had a rod out the side of the block, no doubt from her daughter's neglect to check the oil. It was an automatic of course  So I towed it home and replaced the engine with an E16 I rebuilt. I used a 33M head on it, a reground Isky cam and the ported intake with the Z24 carb on it [yes, the very same ones BeEleven recently bought from me]. I also had a Pacesetter header on it, and custom machined Energy Suspension urethane rear contral arm bushings. Nissan Motorsport sway bars outfitted the front and rear of the chassis. And of course, I replaced the auto with a five speed conversion. Many of the tips I have posted in the "Blownb310 E-series mods" sticky, were developed on this car. The '83 electronic distributor also graced this car, as part of the plan to get rid of the ecu and the hopeless chokeless carb. It ran very well, and the car served me well for a few years until a young kid in a Jetta ran a red light and t-boned me, totaling the car. I bought it back from the insurance company and stripped all of the good stuff off of it before retiring it. This was just the first of many B11's [and later B12's] that I have had the pleasure to "enhance".


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

Upload pictures of your motor.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

That's a pretty car, mike. Definitly wanna see more. I should have pictures up in a few weeks of my project if I can get some software or a scanner going.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Nice looking car Mike too bad it's in Nissan heaven now.

oh I wish I had that little plastic piece right above the license plate. Nissan wanted over 70 for it if I remember correctly. You wouldn't happen to have any of those Nismo sway bars would ya? Nismo has discontinued all B11 stuff and ADDCO would probably have to custom make them.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

J89sentra said:


> *Upload pictures of your motor. *


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Man my engine looks just like that, but bigger! Aiye......


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *Nice looking car Mike too bad it's in Nissan heaven now.
> 
> oh I wish I had that little plastic piece right above the license plate. Nissan wanted over 70 for it if I remember correctly. You wouldn't happen to have any of those Nismo sway bars would ya? Nismo has discontinued all B11 stuff and ADDCO would probably have to custom make them. *


 ***** Thanks Myteball,
I have the 1 1/8th" front bar with the urethane bushings. When I bought them through Motorsport, the front bar was a Quickor Engineering bar, and the rear one came from Addco. Because I no longer use my B11 for road courses [where this bar was awsesome] I would sell the front bar. The rear bar will stay on the car because I still race it on the ice, where I need it to help reduce understeer. PM me if interested and we'll discuss the details.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

dude thats a huge engine, whats your hp at now and whats yoru goal?...is that what your putting in you b310? whats the engine size? 

also where are you located and i assume your good at rebuilding engine...is that hard? do you rebuild other peoples engines?


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

What that a Big Block Chevy?? Twin Supercharged!!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

if im right this one is from the mid-7 drag car.... a pontiac 440 oversized alcool blown... old school !! hummmmmm... no nissan here !! close your eyes !! hahahahaha


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I see why you would want to get rid of the ecu.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Man I would have never found Quickor Engineering. They have a site and I emailed them about a rear bar...just in case I can't get an ADDCO or if their price is better.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Aren't we showin and tellin?*

I was hoping other members would post pics of their B11's too. Please do if you can. Here are three of my '86 B11 wagon with '97 Altima 15" alloy wheels on it. The tires are Potenza RE71's, 195/50ZR15's. The fronts go right on. I had to grind a little bit of the rear control arm seam and use a 1/4" spacer to get the rears to fit. I have an Addco rear bar on it with urethane bushings. The stock front bar was retained but Energy urethane bushings were used there too. The struts and shocks are KYB GR-2's. The car handled 100 times better at an auto-X with this setup.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

That is one nice looking B11. Can tell she gets alot of TLC.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

LMAO, its so unsespecting...dosnt look like it should go fast  guess thats what makes it a great sleeper..


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

It's funny, because during the auto-X I entered [pictured above] I was 5 seconds quicker than a Honda Del Sol with an automatic. Of course, driving might have had something to do with that too.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

No ways, it is both man, you AND the CAR are better!!! LOL


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

racingnismo said:


> *No ways, it is both man, you AND the CAR are better!!! LOL  *


 ***** Thanks dude, 
your too kind.  

BTW, on this white B11 wagon, I did not use the ureathane rear control arm bushings like I did on my race B11. On this car, I unbolted the rear shocks, removed the springs, and let the arms hang down low enough for me to fill in the hollow areas of the rear control arm bushings with a two part urethane resin. I let it sit overnight, and whallah, poor mans Nismo bushings!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you 1st french course blown !! : Voila !! pronounced :"vou â lâ"

lol


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> ****** Thanks dude,
> your too kind.
> 
> BTW, on this white B11 wagon, I did not use the ureathane rear control arm bushings like I did on my race B11. On this car, I unbolted the rear shocks, removed the springs, and let the arms hang down low enough for me to fill in the hollow areas of the rear control arm bushings with a two part urethane resin. I let it sit overnight, and whallah, poor mans Nismo bushings!  *


I've been thinking of a similar plan for the front bushings...since I already have a set of rear urethane bushings  . The plan is to use a torch to burn out the rubber, clean up the sleeves real nice, make a jig to hold the inner and outer sleeves in place, then fill it with shore 90 urethane.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Myteball, why don't you post the pics of your clean B11 hatch here? I love the two tone paint and the factory aluminum snowflake wheels. I'm trying to get a B11 showcase going here.  I've still got more B11 pics from my personal collection, but I don't want to post them all at once. I want his thread to steadily build.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

This is my '85 SE Coupe, I bought it in 1996 for $1,500 from the brother of a girl I was dating. He owned a service station and told the previous owner it would cost $850 to fix the poor performance. Actually it was only a vacuum hose from the manifold to the evaporator. Been running strong, albiet not without alot of maintenance, since I got it. It has a pop-up sunroof, pop-out rear side windows (via levers between seats), A/C, tilt wheel, N12 style seats, factory alloy wheels, factory two tone paint w/sentra se sticker. The wheels will be going on Asiangento's ride this summer and it will be pretty much torn down and rebuilt. Check my webpage for details.









What you can't see is the black primered replacement fender on the other side. My sister owned it for a while and gave it back to me in a seriously sad state.









Those Strong Arm supports have lasted 7 years now.









My tiger stripe interior with custom pop-out cup holder. For some reason I really love that 8-ball shift knob.









The soon to be replaced E16s. Used charcoal metalic duplicolor w/clearcoat and gloss black to touch up the motor.

Thanks to blownb310 for helping me figure out how to post these pics properly.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Good job Myteball.  Are you and I the only ones with B11's? How about BeEleven? Got any pics? I'd like to see wrnealis' pavement race car too.

Here's a pic of my B11 race car on its way to an ice race atop a frozen lake against the dreaded VW Rabbits. It took me a few years to be able to beat the good running Gti's. What it took was the twin 44mm Mikuni carbs. Before that, the GTi's were killin me. After the twin side drafts were installed, it was all over for the Rabbit guys.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's another pic of my white '86 B11 wagon, next to my brother's '85 B11 wagon. My brother's red wagon had some cool factory options. It had the dealer installed cassette deck in its own pod on the floor, console cable remote popout rear quarter windows, A/C, P/S, 5-speed, factory roof rack, but there was no extra charge for the "hopeless chokeless" carb!


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

My B11 is gutted on jackstands rusting in the driveway. Her innards are in my garage. I'm about to get my reground pistons back...it's turining out to be a really cool project. I swear i'll get pictures up as soon as theres something worth photographing (ie. an assembled motor). But I can't wait to see what you guys think. We might have to sticky this one till about june 30th.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Am I an artist?*

OK, how about drawing a B11 that Nissan never actually produced? Try this on for size:








I call it the B11 Daytona Spyder!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

That would be one cool B11. I see even in the drawing the trailing arm bushings are bad  I bet that would be doable from a B11 sedan. Someone with alot of skill could make a convertable.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

I have a B11 1987 (Costa Rica) full stock, 5 speed, AC... how can I upload his picture???

Thanks


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you cannot upload it ... but link it here ... you gotta have it placed on a server like www.cardomain.com... and ive explained it in another post


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dr_LDV said:


> *I have a B11 1987 (Costa Rica) full stock, 5 speed, AC... how can I upload his picture???
> 
> Thanks *


 ***** First you need to get your digital pics uploaded to an online picture website. I have a free account at Digitalpose.com. Once you do get an account you can upload pictures off of your computer and then they will be on the web (@Digitalpose.com or wherever you choose). Then after you have gotten your pic uploaded there, you will right click on the picture you want to post, then click on properties, then copy the URL address. Next come back here to our message board, hit the reply button, and click on the IMG box which will open a box up. that you will then paste the copied URL into. Then you should be good to go.  

*Hey guys,
Where are all of the pics of your B11?*


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I've got my bottom end assembled, the oil pan's going on tomorrow, and I'm trying to change the valve seaals (by the way, what kind of spring compressor do you use for the exhaust valve springs?). Once the engine is assembled, I'll start posting pictures of the project, unless you guys are dying to see it now...it's yellow!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BeEleven said:


> *I've got my bottom end assembled, the oil pan's going on tomorrow, and I'm trying to change the valve seaals (by the way, what kind of spring compressor do you use for the exhaust valve springs?). Once the engine is assembled, I'll start posting pictures of the project, unless you guys are dying to see it now...it's yellow! *


 ***** That's great news. The exhaust springs are hard to get a compressor onto. I simply get an assistant to insert the keepers, while I compress the retainer with two large regular screwdrivers! The springs are soft enough to compress by simply pushing down on them. Works for me.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you can also use a spare rocker shaft, bolted lightly to the head... with a key, pry on the spring assy put the keeper on and voila !! heres a pic of the trick !!  btw i used that trick to assemble my own head with the dual spring setup... had to put a foot on it to keep it on the floor !! lol


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*That's ingenuity!*

Great idea Martin! Thanks for sharing that trick with us. And we don't have to buy anything special to do it either!


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

absolutely genius....you just saved my project!


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

see what this guy made of his b11 after several attempts with rusty wrecks:

http://www.nissanboard.de/

go to: boardmenue > galerie > sunny b11


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

hey tom, the pics where the b11 has its speedo up till 165 km/h, any idea what motor/engine its running?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Tom,
I tried the link you left and got to the site, but I didn't see any B11 cars pictured. Can you please leave a link to the actual picture SunnyB11 is talking about? 
One other question please: I clicked on one of the links on that page and it took me to an ebay auction, all in German. Is Ebay an international organization? I can't read German, but could US citizens bid on that auction?
Thanks


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

@sunny
this is all the information you may need. its in german, but thats how it is in germany... ;-)

http://www.beepworld.de/members33/b11-gott/jn1pb14s3gu153066.htm

@blown
use the same link as sunny.
ebay is international, as far as i know, but you have to clear things like export and transportation with the people from the countries you wanna buy from.
to get infos about that contact ebay...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh man, I would love one of those spoilers on that little GT.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey just look carefully, those are 240sx mag wheel !! with some low profile 195-50r15  nice upgrade


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

What's a GT? Is that just a body style or options package, or is there actually a quicker motor under the hood?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i think its an option package...roof, wing... surely some interior parts too !!


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

'think so too. stuff like servo-steering, spoilers (= wings...?!), foglights etc. in most cases car-brands use GT for this (gran tourismo, haha - in that car-class!) and the GTI for for the stronger injector versions.
but just compare the HP. if its the same it shouldn't be a different engine.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

spoiler/wing ... my miss... still its used as a wing no ?? lol


----------

